# My new male Delta betta



## finsNfur (May 4, 2008)

I just got him yesterday, he's in a 2.5 gallon filtered, heated tank. He has the most perfectly formed fins, and he's so healthy!

Here he is, in the first pic he was showing off those fins and tail:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Stunning boy!! Those fins ARE amazing.

Congrats.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohmygosh, hes absolutly *stunning*!! I'm loving the coloring, I don't think I've EVER seen a betta like that before! :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOAH!!!!!!!! I gasped when I saw him! I saw a VT with that coloring at walmart once..


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

he's AMAZING, i'm soooo jealous!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty guy.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, he is gorgeous! I'm jealous!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, his coloring is very impressive!


----------



## finsNfur (May 4, 2008)

Thank you all! His coloring is truly like that too, the camera didn't exaggerate. I just need to get better pictures.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

VERY pretty boy!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You won't be seeing him much longer...he's coming home with me!

He is AMAZING though. Loooove him!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

oh my dear! hes incredible! So unique! ive def never seen a bette his color!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*That is a beautiful color, its like a metallic black. I hope I get many nice colors out of my fry.;-)*


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

No response.
Fish has blinded user with extreme prettiness.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW, Nice Fins!


----------

